
DIY Fire Pit - cassiswim
http://cswim.info/mkt121/looking-to-update-your-current-fire-pit/
======
czbond
I actually really liked this - thanks for posting. I was underwhelmed with
shopping for fire pits, and being a software person, didn't really think of
making my own. ;)

------
beezle
Think you need to be careful and use high temperature specific concrete

